# skystar2 dvb-s install failed



## t4z3v4r3d (May 31, 2011)

I try to install net/skystar2 using [cmd=]make && make install[/cmd] All steps are done but:


```
root@ t4yt4n5 /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # kldload skystar2
kldload: can't load skystar2: No such file or directory
root@ t4yt4n5 /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # kldload /boot/modules/skystar2.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/modules/skystar2.ko: No such file or directory
root@ t4yt4n5 /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # touch  /boot/modules/skystar2.ko
root@ t4yt4n5 /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # kldload /boot/modules/skystar2.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/modules/skystar2.ko: No such file or directory

root@ t4yt4n5 /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # uname -a 
FreeBSD t4yt4n5 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #1: Mon May 23 18:35:55 IRDT 2011     root@t4yt4n5:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GIANT  i386
```

Why? And how to?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2011)

Did the build and install actually work properly?


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (May 31, 2011)

Yes!

I tried to install the package by "pkg_add" and i got the same problem ....
Any suggestion ?
Thanks


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello there .
I tried again by another machine with FreeBSD amd-64 , but the problem is not solved! 


```
root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # ls /boot/modules/
skystar2.ko
root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # kldload skystar2
kldload: can't load skystar2: Exec format error
root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for net/skystar2
===>   Deinstalling skystar2-1.32,1
```

Attempting to install by *make*:


```
root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # make install clean
===>  WARNING: Vulnerability database out of date, checking anyway
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for skystar2-1.32,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for skystar2.8_132.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for skystar2-1.32,1
....

      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://paradox.org.ua/
===>  Cleaning for skystar2-1.32,1
root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # ls /boot/modules/
linker.hints            skystar2.ko             skystar2.ko.symbols
root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # kldload /boot/modules/skystar2.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/modules/skystar2.ko: Exec format error

root@ :: winkiller :: /usr/ports/net/skystar2 # uname -a 
FreeBSD winkiller 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #3: Wed May 11 12:20:37 IRDT 2011     root@winkiller:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Gn  amd64
```

And my question:
Why? Why does this driver go to this state? Why can I not load this module? Because the make process won't work properly?

Sorry for my bad English! 
Thanks .


----------



## tingo (Jun 4, 2011)

After you have done `# kldload ...`, what does `# kldstat` say? Perhaps the error message is misleading.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 4, 2011)

```
root@ :: winkiller :: ~ # kldload skystar2
kldload: can't load skystar2: Exec format error
root@ :: winkiller :: ~ # kldstat 
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    9 0xffffffff80100000 d78708   kernel
 2    4 0xffffffff81012000 8e24     netgraph.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff8101b000 1532     ng_ether.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff8101d000 323e     ng_pppoe.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81021000 1bc2     ng_socket.ko
root@ :: winkiller :: ~ #
```


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 5, 2011)

Any way? I want to run my dvb-s card on FreeBSD, is it the driver problem? Is it infrastructure problem in FreeBSD? What is the solution?

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you tried a verbose boot, to see if you get more detailed error messages when you try to load the module (yes, it is a long shot, but still)?


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 5, 2011)

```
Jun  5 23:23:28 winkiller kernel: link_elf_obj: symbol suser undefined
Jun  5 23:23:28 winkiller kernel: linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

I found these lines and nothing else during the boot process.


----------



## tingo (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, but what does /var/log/messages say, after you try to `# kldload skystar2`


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing 


```
winkiller# grep -i sky /var/log/messages
winkiller# kldload skystar2
kldload: can't load skystar2: Exec format error
```


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello there, is it the end of troubleshooting? How can I solve that? No way?

Thanks.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 24, 2011)

```
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # kldload /boot/modules/skystar2.ko
skystar2.ko          skystar2.ko.symbols  
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # cp /boot/modules/skystar2.ko /boot/modules/skystar22.ko
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # kldload /boot/modules/skystar22.ko
kldload: can't load /boot/modules/skystar22.ko: No such file or directory
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # cp /boot/modules/skystar2.ko /tmp/skystar22.ko
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # kldload /tmp/skystar22.ko 
kldload: can't load /tmp/skystar22.ko: No such file or directory
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # touch -ma  /tmp/skystar22.ko 
root@ t4yt4n5 ~ # ls -lha /tmp/skystar22.ko 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   127k Jun 24 10:25 /tmp/skystar22.ko
```


----------



## tingo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe you need to run kldxref(8).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2011)

I installed this module to test, and no matter what I rename the module to, it always gives the 
	
	



```
Exec format error
```

Note that the module and the .symbols file are listed *by name* in the /boot/modules/linker.hints file, so that *may* have something to do with this.

[cmd=]strings /boot/modules/linker.hints[/cmd]

```
skystar2_pci
skystar2.ko
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2011)

AH, I see tingo is on the same track


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2011)

suser(9) is not available in 8.X and 9.X, only in 7.X it is obsoleted and replaced with priv(9).

It is strange because it still compiles, probably old includes are still around.

If you guys still do not understand what I'm saying I will write patch for port if you give me few bucks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not bothered  Just tried to replicate the problem.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks all of you  and "richardpl" if you patch it (2X) .


----------



## richardpl (Jun 26, 2011)

Try this:


```
diff -Nur skystar2.8_132/skystar2/dvbnet.c skystar2.8_132-fixed/skystar2/dvbnet.c
--- skystar2.8_132/skystar2/dvbnet.c    2009-03-13 00:03:47.000000000 +0000
+++ skystar2.8_132-fixed/skystar2/dvbnet.c      2011-06-26 13:48:43.000000000 +0000
@@ -771,8 +771,10 @@
                int res;
 #if __FreeBSD_version < 500000
                if ((res = suser(curproc)) != 0)
-#else
+#elif __FreeBSD_version < 700000
                if ((res = suser(curthread)) != 0)
+#else
+               if ((res = priv_check(curthread, PRIV_DRIVER)) != 0)
 #endif
                        return res;

@@ -803,8 +805,10 @@
                int res;
 #if __FreeBSD_version < 500000
                if ((res = suser(curproc)) != 0)
-#else
+#elif __FreeBSD_version < 700000
                if ((res = suser(curthread)) != 0)
+#else
+               if ((res = priv_check(curthread, PRIV_DRIVER)) != 0)
 #endif
                        return res;
                return dvb_net_remove_if(dvbnet, *(int *)arg);
```

I hope you know how to use patch(1)


----------

